# New trimmer Stihl FS56 os Husqvarna 128Dl



## AmateurSawer (Jun 6, 2017)

Looking for a new trimmer.Old Troy-Bilt is out.Of the FS 56 or the 128dl , which is he better.I use it mostly in the lawn but once a year to clean out a section of weeds under a 100 yd electric fence. Both dealers available same distance.


----------



## stihl saws (Jun 8, 2017)

I've used a couple of 128's for years. Really good trimmers for the price.


----------

